# Unofficial Networks Ranks the Top Ten Lifts in the World; Your East Top 10?



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

An interesting read from the Unofficial Networks.  

http://unofficialnetworks.com/whos-ski-lift-world-41734/

The Jackson Hole Tram and KT-22 are no surprise.  Good lifts. Glad to see that MRG's Single and the Snowbird Tram made the list.  Some interesting European lifts, like this crazy one:







:blink:  Yes, that is real.  

*#1 AIGUILLE DU MIDI – Chamonix, France*

*- Built in 1955, held title as highest cable car on Earth for 20 years
- Carries 65 passengers
- Highest vertical ascent cable car in the world traveling from 1,035 m to 3,842 m (3,396 ft to 12,605 ft)  
- Altitude gain of over 2,800 meters (9,186 ft) in 20 minutes
- Top of tram has a panoramic viewing platform, a cafe, and a gift shop
- Arguably, the gnarliest lift accessed skiing on Earth


*


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

So any thoughts as to the East's top 10 lifts?  Here are some nominations from me:

-Jay Peak Tram (when it runs)
-Cannon Tram
-Fourrunner at Stowe
-North Ridge Express at Sugarbush
-Sugarloaf's SuperQuad
-Castlerock Double at Sugarbush
-Madonna Double at Smuggs

Other nominations?


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So any thoughts as to the East's top 10 lifts?  Here are some nominations from me:
> 
> -Jay Peak Tram (when it runs)
> -Cannon Tram
> ...



Skyeship Gondola at Killington definitely has to make the East top 10. It's the the longest continuous gondola in the East.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 15, 2011)

Wildcat's Quad.  Love that thing.


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2011)

Chamonix is pretty nuts. I think they do a lot of paragliding / hang gliding there in the summer.


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So any thoughts as to the East's top 10 lifts?  Here are some nominations from me:
> 
> -Jay Peak Tram (when it runs)
> -Cannon Tram
> ...



Also from Killington, the now defunct South Ridge Triple, if only for its giggle inducing sharp left turn.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Skyeship Gondola at Killington definitely has to make the East top 10. It's the the longest continuous gondola in the East.


 
I would have put that, but the terrain underneath it is not really anything too special.  Granted Stage II is decent, but Stage I for most folks is a throwaway.  Any thoughts about K-1?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2011)

What constitutes the best?  Terrain serviced, speed, length, or just opinion?

My list would include:
-MRG Single
-Magic Red Chair
-Castlerock Double


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What constitutes the best? Terrain serviced, speed, length, or just opinion?
> 
> My list would include:
> -MRG Single
> ...


 
I'm going to use the criteria that they seem to use in this article:

* Vertical

* Acreage served

*Capacity

*Coolness factor as well

Good call on the Magic Red Chair.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

And good call on Wildcat's quad.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2011)

That's nuts. Imagine building that?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's nuts. Imagine building that?


 

It is the access point for the Valle Blanche.


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm going to use the criteria that they seem to use in this article:
> 
> * Vertical
> 
> ...



First three factors satisfied by Skyeship Gondola.  Coolness factor is not, but if each factor is worth the same, Skyeship Gondola should be included anyway.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I would have put that, but the terrain underneath it is not really anything too special. Granted Stage II is decent, but Stage I for most folks is a throwaway. Any thoughts about K-1?


I'd go with Bear or the Canyon quad before K-1. K-1's pretty much runout compared to what you can get to from the Canyon quad. Probably 80% of my skiing when either of those two are open are on those lifts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear Mountain Quad, Killington 
Bateau T-Bar at Sugarloaf (it's importance can't be overstated)
Stowe Gondola - access to the best slack country in the East.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

I should add the terrain type that the lift serves.  

And speaking about Aiguille Du Midi, read *this trip report.*


----------



## mondeo (Sep 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> First three factors satisfied by Skyeship Gondola. Coolness factor is not, but if each factor is worth the same, Skyeship Gondola should be included anyway.


Looking at that list, terrain is the #1 feature. If you know those lifts, you know them because of the terrain. KT-22, Jackson Tram, Whistler, La Grave, Las Lenas, Cham, etc. all have killer terrain. The Single was a nod to the East Coast, I'm pretty sure if they didn't feel like they had to have an Eastern lift on there it wouldn't have made it.


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Wildcat's Quad. Love that thing.


Can't speak for most but I do like this lift...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2011)

whats the criteria for "best" ?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> First three factors satisfied by Skyeship Gondola. Coolness factor is not, but if each factor is worth the same, Skyeship Gondola should be included anyway.


 
I think it is an interesting question.  I would not include it in my list because few folks ride the entire lift and again because the terrain on Stage I just plain sucks for the most part.  Back in the day, absolutely.  It was the longest gondola of its type, had three stages, and folks could ski the entire 3,000+ vert from it.  Not the best skiing, but still big skiing.  However, it has been altered such that it is a only a commuter lift moving folks from Route 4 to Skye Peak and nothing really more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

hammer said:


> Can't speak for most but I do like this lift...


 
In terms of terrain served, vertical, capacity, acreage served, and coolness.  At least that is what UON seems to use.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> In terms of terrain served, vertical, capacity, acreage served, and coolness.  At least that is what UON seems to use.



Canon tram, MRG single, Smuggs summit lift, Mt Orford summit quad, Stowe summit quad, Wildcat summit quad, Jay tram. I'm stuck can't think of any others that offer similar continuous Vert. and terrain.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Slide Brook Express at Sugarbush. I believe it's the longest chairlift in the world or at least in North America. If you jump off in the middle (which many do) it accesses some awesome terrain & acreage. As for the coolness factor I think it's the coolest lift in the east. Since it loads both ways I would imagine it blows anything else away as far as capacity.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Surprised the Peak to Peak lift at Whistler/Blackcomb wasn't mentioned either.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Mount Snow will have a nominee then in a few months.  

The Bluebird Express will serve literally every trail on the entire mountain with the exception of 1 (Bear Trap), for the majority of their customer base, that's some pretty good terrain

1600+ vertical feet served - not too shabby for 1 lift ride

500+ acres of terrain - not a small number by any means

And the Blue bubble six pack, glorified flying couch, gets some coolness points for sure.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's nuts. Imagine building that?



Can you imagine building that building almost 60 years ago??  (let alone today)  Totally nuts!!  Also on my bucket list of places that I need to goto!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Surprised the Peak to Peak lift at Whistler/Blackcomb wasn't mentioned either.



I was about to post the same thing!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

A couple of others that weren't mentioned in the east are the gondola's at either Mount Tremblant or Mount Sainte Anne. How about the gondola at Le Massiff or for that matter the HSQ that detaches in the middle at Le Massiff to allow for loading further up the mountain.

Both Mount Sainte Anne & Stoneham near Quebec City have had HS bubble quads for years.

Can't forget about our Canadien friends.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd also put the Gondola at Ajax (Aspen Mountain) into consideration


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Slide Brook Express at Sugarbush. I believe it's the longest chairlift in the world or at least in North America. If you jump off in the middle it accesses some awesome terrain & acreage. As for the coolness factor I think it's the coolest lift in the east. Since it loads both ways I would imagine it blows anything else away as far as capacity.



It hardly ranks as a cool lift, but the North Lynx triple at Sugarbush is your gateway to Slidebrook.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 15, 2011)

Just because their clientele think its good terrain does not make it good terrain. They can build the fastest, coolest couch in the world it will never change what it accesses.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2011)

Fastest, longest, and most capacity are all factors that are at the bottom of my list of criteria for cool lifts.


----------



## x10003q (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are 2 choices from NYS:

The Summit Quad at Whiteface - 4706' length/1830' vert- consistant steeps with amazing views and trails including access to the Slides.

Burnt Ridge HSQ at Gore - 6096' length/ 1432' vert- a superfast ride for super long multiple choice glades.


----------



## makimono (Sep 15, 2011)

Silver Mountain, ID gondola

Longest gondola (or it used to be anyways) and the only lift I've ever been on that had a full bar in the lift line so you can take a beer or a mixed drink for the ride. :beer:


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 15, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Here are 2 choices from NYS:
> 
> The Summit Quad at Whiteface - 4706' length/1830' vert- consistant steeps with amazing views and trails including access to the Slides.
> 
> Burnt Ridge HSQ at Gore - 6096' length/ 1432' vert- a superfast ride for super long multiple choice glades.




Note how the discussion has turned mostly to the terrain accessed by the lift rather than to the lift itself. The ranking should then be: coolest and most varied terrain accessed by a single lift. The emphasis being mostly about the nature of the terrain, with the "accessed by a single lift" being a side constraint rather than the point of the discussion. 

Obviously, once you look at it that way, Skyeship Gondola is out, because the impressive stats about the lift itself are now tangential. What matters the most is the terrain, not the lift. Then the many doubles, triples and quads enter  the debate even though there is nothing particularly interesting about the lift itself. 

For all of these reasons, I propose the question be rephrased. We're not talking about the top lifts in the east, we are talking about the top terrain in the East that can be accessed by a single lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2011)

makimono said:


> Silver Mountain, ID gondola
> 
> Longest gondola (or it used to be anyways) and the only lift I've ever been on that had a full bar in the lift line so you can take a beer or a mixed drink for the ride. :beer:



we have a winner :beer:


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> It is the access point for the Valle Blanche.



When I was there I wouldn't go near the edge on that deck. There was a drop of about 1500' off one of the sides. The real scary part was when you went to walk out on to the slope. You walked out of the glacier carrying your skis along this "path" that was 2 feet wide, all snow, down a slope and there was a drop of about 1000' on your left and all there was stopping you from plummeting to your death was a metal cable strung across just above knee height.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought about the Massif but have not been there in 15 years and they had no top to bottom lift then.  Also, while the views are great the terrain is a bit bland with exception of a couple excellent runs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> It hardly ranks as a cool lift, but the North Lynx triple at Sugarbush is your gateway to Slidebrook.



Many other access points to Slide Brook. I think the Mt. Ellen summit quad offers the most vertical access to Slide Brook. How can you say the Slide Brook Express isn't cool. It goes both uphill & downhill & in the middle going over the actual brook it's got to hang the highest off the ground out of any lift with the exception of a tram.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

skiberg said:


> Just because their clientele think its good terrain does not make it good terrain. They can build the fastest, coolest couch in the world it will never change what it accesses.



I think you you have to consider that as a factor in the real world.  If a lift doesn't serve a purpose to one's clientele than what purpose does it really serve??  And just because terrain isn't extreme, doesn't mean that it isn't good terrain.  What tends to make a great lift a great lift is that it has that perfect balance of form and function that fits that resort.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Many other access points to Slide Brook. I think the Mt. Ellen summit quad offers the most vertical access to Slide Brook. How can you say the Slide Brook Express isn't cool. It goes both uphill & downhill & in the middle going over the actual brook it's got to hang the highest off the ground out of any lift with the exception of a tram.



I'm not saying that Slide Brook Express isn't cool.  The North Lynx is the lift I was referring to as hardly qualifiying as cool but it is the most often used lift for Slidebrook access.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

If we're gonna rank lifts according to terrain accessed my top 3 in the east would be:

*Maddona mountain double.

*Stowe Fourunner.

*MRG single.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> If we're gonna rank lifts according to terrain accessed my top 3 in the east would be:
> 
> *Maddona mountain double.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'd consider those lifts as well.  Lots of bang for the buck.  I'm not familiar enough with Saddleback (ME) to consider any of those lifts.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Note how the discussion has turned mostly to the terrain accessed by the lift rather than to the lift itself. The ranking should then be: coolest and most varied terrain accessed by a single lift. The emphasis being mostly about the nature of the terrain, with the "accessed by a single lift" being a side constraint rather than the point of the discussion.
> 
> Obviously, once you look at it that way, Skyeship Gondola is out, because the impressive stats about the lift itself are now tangential. What matters the most is the terrain, not the lift. Then the many doubles, triples and quads enter  the debate even though there is nothing particularly interesting about the lift itself.
> 
> For all of these reasons, I propose the question be rephrased. We're not talking about the top lifts in the east, we are talking about the top terrain in the East that can be accessed by a single lift.



I disagree, the terrain plays into it, but the lift itself matters here too.  The single chair is cool not just because of the terrain that it serves, but also because it's just cool.  The castlerock double serves some great terrain, but I also love the incredibly large spacing between the chairs.  The Magic Red Chair may seem boring and ordinary to most, but to me it has character, and most would agree that it serves some of the best terrain in southern VT.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow will have a nominee then in a few months.
> 
> The Bluebird Express will serve literally every trail on the entire mountain with the exception of 1 (Bear Trap), for the majority of their customer base, that's some pretty good terrain
> 
> ...



"Lift-o-witz" is going to deliver. I can't wait.  :-D


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow will have a nominee then in a few months.
> 
> The Bluebird Express will serve literally every trail on the entire mountain with the exception of 1 (Bear Trap), for the majority of their customer base, that's some pretty good terrain
> 
> ...



It would say it won't serve every trail but can feed every trail. To serve means that if you skied a trail you can ride up on it which can not be true.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 15, 2011)

Whistlers Peak chair is pretty special and a little scary in my book and the terrain it serves is pretty sweet.While I'm at it,the Whistler gondola serves some pretty impressive numbers like 3800 vertical.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 15, 2011)

South Ridge Triple @ Killington.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> South Ridge Triple @ Killington.


 
Ha!  RIP.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm going to use the criteria that they seem to use in this article:
> 
> * Vertical
> 
> ...




Based on that criteria im suprised the Pali lift at A-Basin didn't make the list. That thing is freakin STEEP and over some sweet terrain. The lack of a safety bar makes it that much more interesting.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Based on that criteria im suprised the Pali lift at A-Basin didn't make the list. That thing is freakin STEEP and over some sweet terrain. The lack of a safety bar makes it that much more interesting.


 
There were some lifts that were off the list, but when you look at what made it and the pictures, especially with lifts from Europe, you can see why.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

So some consistent names for the East Top Ten, especially with the same criteria that UON used and in no particular order, appear to include:


Magic's Red Chair
Smugg's Madonna Double
Stowe's Fourrunner
MRG's Single
Wildcat's Quad
Castlerock Chair
Cannon Tram
Jay Tram
Any others folks want to echo?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, I'd consider those lifts as well.  Lots of bang for the buck.  I'm not familiar enough with Saddleback (ME) to consider any of those lifts.



Saddleback is actually pretty tame although it is a great ski area. I love that corner of New England between Rangeley & the Loaf.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

skiberg said:


> Thought about the Massif but have not been there in 15 years and they had no top to bottom lift then.  Also, while the views are great the terrain is a bit bland with exception of a couple excellent runs.


Did they have any lifts back then? I remember the days when the only access was by a school bus that picked you up where the original base lodge is down by the St Lawrence & brought you back up to where the current summit lodge & parking is. It's not that long ago either. Lot's of fun back in those days.

They don't have the steepest terrain but lot's of long trails with a good steady pitch top to bottom plus some great glades.

Oh yeah & some of the best on mountain food I've ever had at any ski area.


----------



## cannonist (Sep 15, 2011)

No one has thought to mention one of New Englands newest and high tech lifts... the SR CHONDOLA. Just though that needed to be mentioned.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2011)

cannonist said:


> No one has thought to mention one of New Englands newest and high tech lifts... the SR CHONDOLA. Just though that needed to be mentioned.



They've had a Chondola at Mt. Orford in Quebec  for quite awhile now.

I believe Telluride, CO had the 1st one.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 15, 2011)

I definitely agree that Massif has the best on mountain food around. Yes they had lifts, I think the buses were fazed out around 20 yrs ago. Totally wild though skiing and smelling the ocean.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 15, 2011)

cannonist said:


> No one has thought to mention one of New Englands newest and high tech lifts... the SR CHONDOLA. Just though that needed to be mentioned.



I like Sunday River, always good times but man I freaking hate everything about that lift!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking ahead, I feel like the new lift going in up at the loaf is going to be a game changer next winter.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 15, 2011)

cannonist said:


> ....SR CHONDOLA. Just though that needed to be mentioned.



And that's about all you can give it, a mention. 

Based on the criteria, the Chondola isn't even close with it's puny vertical and access to _*mostly*_ intermediate and beginner terrain and only minimal coolness factor. They put a gondola on the line every 4-5 chairs, so what?

I don't understand the hate with this lift though, SR has needed a lift to shoot you to mid-mountain quickly for years. I have no problem with the Chondola overall, though. If you wanna get on quick, or on a beautiful day take the lift. If you wanna kick back, have a beer or smoke, or if it's frigid then wait for the gondola.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd like to give a shout out for Jay's Green Mountain Freezer: coldest chairlift in God's creation. When the tram is down because the wind is blowing and you crest THAT ridge on the Flyer, your tears will freeze in their ducts. The only chair I've ever considered jumping off just to get out of the wind. Access to Beaver Pond, Andre's Paradise, Staircase, Everglades, etc. is a plus.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So some consistent names for the East Top Ten, especially with the same criteria that UON used and in no particular order, appear to include:
> 
> 
> Magic's Red Chair
> ...



I'd rate Stowe's Gondola higher than the Forerunner personally.  They're both two of my favorite lifts in the East, but the Gondola is the gateway to the best slack country in the East.  The greatest percentage of any of the Meatheads Film footage comes from terrain accessed by that lift.  The REALLY good stuff, you have to hike up to the Chin to get to, but there are still hundreds of acres of amazing tree skiing that requires no hiking at all, just an easy traverse out and back from the Notch.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I'd like to give a shout out for Jay's Green Mountain Freezer: coldest chairlift in God's creation. When the tram is down because the wind is blowing and you crest THAT ridge on the Flyer, your tears will freeze in their ducts. The only chair I've ever considered jumping off just to get out of the wind. Access to Beaver Pond, Andre's Paradise, Staircase, Everglades, etc. is a plus.


Ick. I'd put the Freezer in a worst ten lifts. You can get to all that terrain from the Bonnie any ways and it is even better when the Flyer is on wind hold.



deadheadskier said:


> I'd rate Stowe's Gondola higher than the Forerunner personally.  They're both two of my favorite lifts in the East, but the Gondola is the gateway to the best slack country in the East.  The greatest percentage of any of the Meatheads Film footage comes from terrain accessed by that lift.  The REALLY good stuff, you have to hike up to the Chin to get to, but there are still hundreds of acres of amazing tree skiing that requires no hiking at all, just an easy traverse out and back from the Notch.


As noted before, this thread is going in the direction of terrain rather than the lift itself. There is nothing special about the Stowe Gondi. Lots of mountains have gondi's. And let's be straight, you still have to hike to the ridge.

---

I am probably in the minority, but I don't have much love for the Jay Tram. Maybe it should be on this list due to its novelty of only being one of the two trams in the northeast. But it doesn't service a lot of terrain and usually has a horrific line. I ride the Metro Quad more than I ride the Tram in any given season at Jay. Some great terrain off the ridge when the snow is good. Valhalla and Green Beret are nice but short. I just don't find the terrain is worth the line unless I specifically want to ski the terrain off the ridge when the snow is good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> As noted before, this thread is going in the direction of terrain rather than the lift itself. There is nothing special about the Stowe Gondi. Lots of mountains have gondi's. And let's be straight, you still have to hike to the ridge.


 
I think that the terrain should be a consideration.


----------



## mediamogul (Sep 16, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> South Ridge Triple @ Killington.



Was the slowest, coldest lift on the mountain. The only reason the terrain is any good is because they leave it natural. Bear quad at K gets my vote (at least for that particular mountain).

Im surprised there are no Sugarloaf nominations. Never been there personally but you'd think with all the vert and terrain it would be in there somewhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> As noted before, this thread is going in the direction of terrain rather than the lift itself. There is nothing special about the Stowe Gondi. Lots of mountains have gondi's. And let's be straight, you still have to hike to the ridge.
> 
> ---
> .



????

Still hundreds of acres of tree skiing accessible with no hiking, only a traverse.  Even if you don't head out into the Notch, there's still Tombas, Big Tits, Riverbed, the Kitchen Wall and several other shots off the Gondola.  The reason I nominate that lift IS the terrain. If you don't think there is killer terrain off the Gondi at Stowe without hiking the Chin, then I'm sorry, you don't know the mountain well at all.  I spend much more time riding the Gondi at Stowe than I do the Forerunner.  Why?  Better terrain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Was the slowest, coldest lift on the mountain. The only reason the terrain is any good is because they leave it natural. Bear quad at K gets my vote (at least for that particular mountain).
> 
> Im surprised there are no Sugarloaf nominations. Never been there personally but you'd think with all the vert and terrain it would be in there somewhere.


 
Thanks for that mention.  I had suggested SuperQuad, but nobody else chimed in on that lift.  Great speed, good vertical, great terrain that is served by that lift, in terms of acreage and variety.  

As for Stowe's Gondi, I'm now convinced that it would be up there because of vert, capacity, speed, and variety/amount of terrain served.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Chamonix is pretty nuts. I think they do a lot of paragliding / hang gliding there in the summer.


..maybe a little basejumping, just a fun little bolt of excitement for the day..:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Im surprised there are no Sugarloaf nominations. Never been there personally but you'd think with all the vert and terrain it would be in there somewhere.



I think DHS mentioned the Sugarloaf t-bar..

I almost mentioned the former spillway lifts, because I liked the unique side by side design.  I also like King Pine because it's off to the side all by itself serving plenty of good terrain, but there's nothing really all that special about the lift itself to me.  Though, it can be fun riding it if there's someone ripping down the bumps on Haul Back.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Thanks for that mention.  I had suggested SuperQuad, but nobody else chimed in on that lift.  Great speed, good vertical, great terrain that is served by that lift, in terms of acreage and variety.


 
Yep...the easiest way to head towards the top.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> As noted before, this thread is going in the direction of terrain rather than the lift itself. There is nothing special about the Stowe Gondi. Lots of mountains have gondi's. And let's be straight, you still have to hike to the ridge.


So what's special about KT-22? Or the Peak chair at Whistler? Or TS Marte?

It's all terrain.


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

We should def. start a worst 10 chairs thread


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> And that's about all you can give it, a mention.
> 
> Based on the criteria, the Chondola isn't even close with it's puny vertical and access to _*mostly*_ intermediate and beginner terrain and only minimal coolness factor. They put a gondola on the line every 4-5 chairs, so what?
> 
> I don't understand the hate with this lift though, SR has needed a lift to shoot you to mid-mountain quickly for years. I have no problem with the Chondola overall, though. If you wanna get on quick, or on a beautiful day take the lift. If you wanna kick back, have a beer or smoke, or if it's frigid then wait for the gondola.



I understand why they invested in this lift (night skiing, signature lift, people mover, events at the peak, etc.) and it MAY have been a wise investment, but I also understand why many hate the lift. It was a huge investment that doesn't benefit many SR regulars, such as myself, that try to avoid South Ridge at all costs, and that large sum of money could have funded many other projects. It increased congestion on the North Peak trails, which causes conditions to deteriorate rapidly. It also caused more high speed traffic (people flying down to ride the lift) in the slow skiing area of South Ridge, which isn't good beginners new to the sport. Additionally, they run the North Peak high speed quad less often, which was a favorite for many for a few quick laid back runs in the afternoon. Many people don't want to have to ski all the way down to South Ridge to lap those trails.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 16, 2011)

Reserving a spot here for Burke's new Mid-Burke Express HSQ :razz:
Serves all of the 1600' vert of sweet terrain on the upper mountain.
AND it is steeped in history...









History about why it took so long to get a HSQ to the summit :smile:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Reserving a spot here for Burke's new Mid-Burke Express HSQ :razz:
> Serves all of the 1600' vert of sweet terrain on the upper mountain.
> AND it is steeped in history...
> 
> ...


 
Ha.  Tell me about it.  The HSQ that has been 20 years in the making.  Imagine if Quinn had installed an early model HSQ in 1989 instead of the fixed grip.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> ????
> 
> Still hundreds of acres of tree skiing accessible with no hiking, only a traverse.  Even if you don't head out into the Notch, there's still Tombas, Big Tits, Riverbed, the Kitchen Wall and several other shots off the Gondola.  The reason I nominate that lift IS the terrain. If you don't think there is killer terrain off the Gondi at Stowe without hiking the Chin, then I'm sorry, you don't know the mountain well at all.  I spend much more time riding the Gondi at Stowe than I do the Forerunner.  Why?  Better terrain.


Sorry, we seem to have had a mis-communication there. I never said there isn't good terrain off the Gondi at Stowe. I've skied it. You seemed to be suggesting that the hike to terrain was the only reason you were nominating the lift. I was just saying it is not like the gondi dumps you out at the ridge.


----------



## mlkrgr (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm another one for the Wildcat Quad; you can't beat the speed and the view of Mount Washington that comes up at top. That quad keeps me coming back there year after year (and I just like to head into N. Conway too). I do agree that Wildcat is the place for spring skiing; especially with Peaks owning it now, I see they have a commitment to running Attitash during early season and closing that early while opening Wildcat later and closing that later. Heck, I didn't really want to plan going to Wildcat until at least late January last year; even I met some people from Wildcat's ski team on the lift at Loon who were there since it was tough at Wildcat on New Years Day.

I have to give props to the Killington Skyeship Gondola. Going down to the Skyeship base may not be on top of everyone's list, but its not a bad place to kick back for the 12 minute ride up and eat and drink something that's in your coat (most times its been the lunch spot for me at K); especially the gondola is never packed fully on Stage I to let more people on for II. And even when the lines on most lifts can be 10 minutes+ at K, there's no or short wait at Skyeship base.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Someone posted this picture on another site.

Coolest looking tram I've ever seen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Someone posted this picture on another site.
> 
> Coolest looking tram I've ever seen.


 
That is cool!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## loafasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

Sight unseen, the Loaf's Spillway replacement, "Skyway" (Ehh.  That'll take getting used to).  Promised to be faster and more wind resistant that the old Spillway, which had 1454' vert.  They're adding a few feet.  You  can access a _huge_ amount of great terrain from this lift (easy traverse to Brackett) and do laps on a whole lot of it.

This will be the ultimate spring skiing lift in the east.  Quick laps on steep fall-line runs well above the slushy base area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2011)

loafasaur said:


> Sight unseen, the Loaf's Spillway replacement, "Skyway" (Ehh. That'll take getting used to). Promised to be faster and more wind resistant that the old Spillway, which had 1454' vert. They're adding a few feet. You can access a _huge_ amount of great terrain from this lift (easy traverse to Brackett) and do laps on a whole lot of it.
> 
> This will be the ultimate spring skiing lift in the east. Quick laps on steep fall-line runs well above the slushy base area.


 
I think it will be a game changer as well. By the way, is that lift Steamboat just posted a prototype for Sugarloaf's "signature" lift to be built?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> By the way, is that lift Steamboat just posted a prototype for Sugarloaf's "signature" lift to be built?


That would be a great idea. They could even paint it up to look like there logo...

I should add this to the Sugarloaf AZ Challenge thread.


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 17, 2011)

loafasaur said:


> Sight unseen, the Loaf's Spillway replacement, "Skyway" (Ehh.  That'll take getting used to).  Promised to be faster and more wind resistant that the old Spillway, which had 1454' vert.  They're adding a few feet.  You  can access a _huge_ amount of great terrain from this lift (easy traverse to Brackett) and do laps on a whole lot of it.
> 
> This will be the ultimate spring skiing lift in the east.  Quick laps on steep fall-line runs well above the slushy base area.



I think you are quite right.  This lift may not be sexy, but it will be a work horse and will provide access to a ton of terrain.   Many folks will spend a good portion of their day lapping Spillway . . . I mean Skyline . . .  and skiing everything from Widowmaker to Timberline.


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 17, 2011)

I've saw that Top 10 lifts in a World.

I don't have much to say about it, except it's a very good list. I've ridden 8 out of the 10 (missing Verbier and Squaw + rode La Grave last month without skis).

East? Without reading what people have already said:

State by State and Province (in no particular order):

- Summit Quad Whiteface NY

- Madonna Double at Smuggs VT
- Forerunner Quad Stowe VT 
- Single at MRG
- Castlerock at Sugarbush VT

- Tram at Cannon NH
- Quad at Wildcat NH

- TGV at Tremblant QC
- Le Trip triple at Ste-Anne QC

That's 9...yes, I didn't mention any lifts at Jay (Tram), Kmart, Burke and in Maine. I didn't mention any at Orford, Massif or Sutton either. I believe that these 9 are somewhat apart from the rest.

All these lifts access great terrain and/or are either modern or classic.

edit: Quad at Wildcat and TGV at Tremblant are there for the amount of verts you can get by lapping on those lifts combine with the terrain. The other lifts are more chosen due to terrain first and foremost.


----------

